# GTO / Monaro Center Console Swap



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone successfully swapped the center consoles from the Monaro into an 06 GTO? I'd like to have the Monaro console because it switches the side the cup holders, and more importantly, the window switches and lock/unlock buttons are on. 
I'm sure many of us have had the awkward guy on guy hand touching while were are driving with our hand on the shifter and someone tries to raise/lower their window. I think the car would be cool to have small differences like this done to it as well. 

Hope to hear some answers or comments!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with it. Your just mad because he blocked you tring to rub on his leg lol.

It it really that big a deal thogh, that your willing to invent $100s into it in hopes it bolts up?


----------



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

HA!  Called out... lmao

I don't think it would cost too much, I'm sure I could get one shipped out of a wrecked vehicle for a fair price. I'm hoping someone knows if it will work BEFORE I go and truely put time into searching for one. The Monaro console also has a cover over the cup holder which would be cool for hiding any change laying in my cup holder since the hobos here in Houston will break your newly tinted window for 50 cents if they see it...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

InfinityExperience said:


> HA!  Called out... lmao
> 
> I don't think it would cost too much, I'm sure I could get one shipped out of a wrecked vehicle for a fair price. I'm hoping someone knows if it will work BEFORE I go and truely put time into searching for one. The Monaro console also has a cover over the cup holder which would be cool for hiding any change laying in my cup holder since the hobos here in Houston will break your newly tinted window for 50 cents if they see it...


We have a cover for our cup holder too. If you open your center console, there is a rubber tray that removes from the top above the light, it is an exact hit over the cut holders.

As far as fitment, I'm clueless on that part, but I do know shipping will be rape. Maybe contact JHP and see if they can point you in the right direction also as they ship alot of Holden parts to the US for the GTO.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> We have a cover for our cup holder too. If you open your center console, there is a rubber tray that removes from the top above the light, it is an exact fit over the cup holders.


I'll bet most people don't know that. I found that out purely by accident and then looked for it in the owners manual and couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I'll bet most people don't know that. I found that out purely by accident and then looked for it in the owners manual and couldn't find anything about it.


Funny, when I bought the car it came with both of those rubber trays in each location.

I didn't even know that there was a cup holder until I picked up a tray to clean..... what a pleasant surpise.

After owning and driving a FD and NSX with no cup holders, that was a pleasant luxury that i will cherish....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

We have cup holders, but you can't use them if you have an M6. Everything gets in the way.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> We have cup holders, but you can't use them if you have an M6. Everything gets in the way.


I have an M6 and I can use my rear cup holder as long as the drink container is not too tall. A regular 12 oz can of Pepsi is fine, but a big gulp will get in the way.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

12oz is just a tease. I'm a fat guy in a little guys body.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> We have cup holders, but you can't use them if you have an M6. Everything gets in the way.


ever driven a 93-96 Camaro? there is 1 cup holder directly behind the shifter and it is impossible to shift with any size cup in there without shifting with your elbow pointed up towards the ceiling :lol:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

phantom0670 said:


> ever driven a 93-96 Camaro? there is 1 cup holder directly behind the shifter and it is impossible to shift with any size cup in there without shifting with your elbow pointed up towards the ceiling :lol:


I had a 97SS anaversary, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> 12oz is just a tease. I'm a fat guy in a little guys body.



I LOL'd in the office......


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I had a 97SS anaversary, I know exactly what you mean.



I had a '97 SS too (was a nice car ). the 97-02's had the swing out cup holder up on the dash so that was always nice, but my '96 just had the one in the console...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Back in the day.... No cars had cup holders... for under a buck we'd buy those plastic ones that clipped onto the door at the window. 
Also there were no super large, or earthquake large drinks that held a 1/2 gallon of drink as the cup holders only held a "normal" sized cup (L). Many of these cups I see nowadays wouldn't fit on the front seat of smaller cars. 

I haven't seen these nostalgia cup holders in sometime. Perhaps they are commanding "classic" prices? :rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

InfinityExperience said:


> Has anyone successfully swapped the center consoles from the Monaro into an 06 GTO? I'd like to have the Monaro console because it switches the side the cup holders, and more importantly, the window switches and lock/unlock buttons are on.
> *I'm sure many of us have had the awkward guy on guy hand touching while were are driving with our hand on the shifter* and someone tries to raise/lower their window. I think the car would be cool to have small differences like this done to it as well.
> 
> Hope to hear some answers or comments!


Uhhhh, noooo.






Off the top of my head I don't think Manaros had center cup holders. I think the cupholders was in the dash either side of the radio. I think the center console was designed to flow with the RHD dash setup. The RHD dash angles toward the right hand side.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Back in the day.... No cars had cup holders... for under a buck we'd buy those plastic ones that clipped onto the door at the window.
> Also there were no super large, or earthquake large drinks that held a 1/2 gallon of drink as the cup holders only held a "normal" sized cup (L). Many of these cups I see nowadays wouldn't fit on the front seat of smaller cars.
> 
> I haven't seen these nostalgia cup holders in sometime. Perhaps they are commanding "classic" prices? :rofl:


I haven't thought about those cup holders in a long time. I remember they used to brake all the time. Cheap ass plastic lol.


----------

